# canadian import



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

anyone know the import regulations for the import either a skyline or 180 over to canada?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

35 years in the making itll be legal to import a car there...but for a skyline you might want to contact motorex(www.motorex.net) and see about it...


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

little240boy said:


> anyone know the import regulations for the import either a skyline or 180 over to canada?


If you are in Canada, You can legally drive an R32, R33 must go thru Air Care and C-FARCE. Your Canadian insurance firm 
Do not use Motorex or any other U.S. firm. They mean nothing to the import laws in the North.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Before you beleive any of the misinformation that will (and already has) be posted on importing to Canada, read this page:

http://www.tc.gc.ca/roadsafety/importation/impxus_e.htm

and the associated links, especially this part:



> The Motor Vehicle Safety Act and Regulations require that all vehicles imported into Canada comply, at the time of importation, with the Canada Motor Vehicle Safety Standards in effect on the date the vehicle was manufactured. Vehicles manufactured for sale in countries other than Canada and the United States do not comply with the requirements of the Canada Motor Vehicle Safety Act, CANNOT be altered to comply and CANNOT be imported into Canada. *The only exceptions to this rule are vehicles fifteen (15) years old or older as determined by the month and year in which the vehicle was manufactured* and buses manufactured before January 1, 1971


In a nutshell, you can import (or have someone import it for you, there are a few companies doing this) ANY car from anywhere that was manufactured more than 15 years ago, including early R32 Skylines (ie - a car built in August 1989 is currently eligible, but a car built in December 1989 isn't, you'd have to wait until December to import it). These cars need no modifications for ferderal crash standards, but MUST meet your Province's Safety Check regulations (duh) and any emissions testing programs in place. Also, insurance can be a challenge, but I have not heard any specific stories regarding it.

The advanatge of this is you can pick up a Skyline for a premium compared to US buyers that have to go to Motorex.

Keep in mind though, you still have to pay the tax and duties.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Actually,
To Make a correct POINT on the Said Month and Yr of the LAW:
A vehicle produced prior to June 15 of the year, IIRC, is considered to be that year.
A vehicle produced after the month of June is considered to be the year following.
So, as OF Today's DATE_ the 18th day of Sept. 2004, you have the LEGAL right to 
drive an IMPORTED mfg vehicle from any country that has a similar model in Canada and 
a model of age, 15 years prior.
In Short, that allows you to bring in a 1990 R32 Mfg'd before July 90'.
Just a Little more clarification on the LAW.
You CAN import an R33/R34 and use it for Show/track and promotional purposes. Just need to go buy the temp permits for the time when you want to drive.
And it is LEGAL 100%..


----------



## lambchops (Aug 29, 2004)

Do you need to modify the car or go through compliancing ???


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

spec240sx said:


> Actually,
> To Make a correct POINT on the Said Month and Yr of the LAW:
> A vehicle produced prior to June 15 of the year, IIRC, is considered to be that year.
> A vehicle produced after the month of June is considered to be the year following.
> ...


I don't know where you are getting this info from, but it is incorrect and confusing. You can import a vehicle manufactured 15 years ago, its as simple as that. Today, you can import a car built in Sept 1989, & nothing newer. That is completely clear in the quote I highlighted.

I worked with customs importing vehicles for 2 years. I know how this works from the side of the gov't. Are you thinking of some type of provincial regulation, maybe related to emissions?


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

This is the first time I've ever actually been jealous of Canada. I wish we could do the same in the US, I'd be R32 shopping soon.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

thank for your clarifications. i wanted an r33 but i don't think its worth all the hastle and not being able to drive it. I'm glad to hear the FCS knows what he is talking about. do you recommend any companies? i have found only one in calgary alberta that ships here(no other shipping costs!)GT-R's are too expensive, like 20k canadian for like 100,000km?!!!! GTS4 or GTS-T is fine. thanks for all your help again, its nice to have someone you used to work for the gov't (actually who i was trying to speak to but that damn phone number is useless!)


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I am aware of a few companies that do import, but am not sure of the reputation of either, good or bad. The one you found is probably JNS imports. Even their website indicates which cars they have in inventory that can be brought in, and currently they list Sept 89 as the earliest.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

FCS said:


> I don't know where you are getting this info from, but it is incorrect and confusing. You can import a vehicle manufactured 15 years ago, its as simple as that. Today, you can import a car built in Sept 1989, & nothing newer. That is completely clear in the quote I highlighted.
> 
> I worked with customs importing vehicles for 2 years. I know how this works from the side of the gov't. Are you thinking of some type of provincial regulation, maybe related to emissions?


I may be thinking of the Province Regs. As I am coming off of Western Canada.
I do not trip out to the East to visit family any more. So you may be correct on your area of CAN.
Yet, that is not the way I understand it and as I have seen 3 GT-R's, 2 32's and 1 33, all on the road with license, Plus the GTS-T setup for racing with, of course the temp Permit for use. I am also using these as my basis for what was legalized. And they were LEGIT.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I am not talking about my area, I am talking about federal laws for importing country wide.

Those cars that have been brought in for "exposition" are in a grey area. One where I wouldn't want to be. Tchnically, all cars brought in under this law must be exported or destroyed within a year of import. There are extensions and other tricks, but it is not an area I would want to risk a $20,000 investment in when there are completely clear and legit means available.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

so let me get this straight. it is legal to import r33's but its not adviced as it could be exported or destroyed? but as for r32's exactly 15 years old, it doesn't matter? what are all the forms i need to fill out and what do they do? when jns said an out of province inspection, does that mean since i live in alberta that i need to send it to say BC or sask. to be inspected?


----------



## Skylines Little Bro (Apr 6, 2004)

check this site out it will answer all your questions, its where i got my Silvia

www.jns-imports.com


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

how would one get one from canada to the us? it still has to go through motorex doesn't it.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yes, it would still have to go through the same process as bringing one direct from overseas.


----------

